# NYC has allocated $1B To arts & culture since 2017. Time For California to catch up!



## basquebromance (Aug 15, 2019)

California’s creative economy contributes 407.1B to the GDP but grossly underfunds the arts and arts education. Only 12% of CA schools offer the legal MINIMUM set by the Ed code for arts education... Ohio is closer to 60%. We’re heading for trouble.... and don’t get us started on the inequity of access - it’s as bad as you suspect. We can, and must, do better.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 15, 2019)

Why don't they fund a tanker that sends all of their homeless vermin to Madagascar?


----------

